# 67 center console door hold open spring



## mmag36 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm hoping someone could help me with the installation of the hold open springs (2) for my 67 GTO center console door. Any pictures would be very helpful. I have reassembled this complete project but somehow can't figure out how the door springs are installed! 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No pics, but...they go on the screws that hold the lid to the hinge....hump side facing up. If this doesn't help PM me and I will take you a pic. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mag, here are the pics you asked for...I only use one spring on my console lid....I have seen two used. One on each screw, and/or both on one.


----------



## mmag36 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## mmag36 (Dec 15, 2008)

I definately over thought that one! Could it be any simpler?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mike, No problem.......!:cheers Eric


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Should these be "adjusted" to hold the lid open slightly when unlatched?


----------

